# 2 unit to 3 unit, how to avoid sprinkler



## Cleanprofessionals (May 18, 2022)

Hi all, I recently got additional in my NH 2 unit to go 3 unit (basement ground level) and I was told that I would need sprinkler or fire alarm or both. The basement unit had all fire rated ⅝ sheetrock and could really use some guidance on not having to go the expensive time consuming route if I can achieve compliance with ⅝ rock. Also, I do plan on occupying the unit on occasion myself only. Thanks!


----------



## e hilton (May 18, 2022)

I am assuming you were told you needed sprinklers by a competent person, such as a building official or architect, not by someone on facebook.  If so, why don’t you ask them to provide references to building code sections or local zoning regulations, then you can research to see if there are exemptions.


----------



## Cleanprofessionals (May 18, 2022)

Yes, the building inspector mentioned it but I feel as if it might be a generic blanket statement. The only issue is that without knowing where to look, I'd have to hire architect just so I can rebut it. Not sure how to find the information myself.


----------



## e hilton (May 18, 2022)

Have a nice talk with the building inspector.  Don’t start off arguing or complsining, tell him you need help understanding the code.  Ask him to tell you what code book and what paragraph number applies.  Most inspectors are happy to explain.  Then go to amazon and buy that book.


----------



## Cleanprofessionals (May 18, 2022)

Will do. Just don't have the resources that others do and do it gets challenging


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 18, 2022)

This link will let you look at the codes for your state. If there are local amendments you will have to ask the local building department
When you go from 2 units to 3 you are no longer in the residential code you will be in the commercial codes. You should start with the IEBC






						New Hampshire Building Codes
					

View New Hampshire building and construction codes. Code regulations are consolidated by state and city for easier navigation.




					up.codes


----------



## Cleanprofessionals (May 18, 2022)

Really appreciate the guidance!


----------

